# how do i get the mongoose 8.5 to fit in the stock scalpel?



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

how do i get it to fit? i tried everything i know and it still dont fit!!! it seems to be too wide for the scalpel!


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

cubcadet70 said:


> how do i get it to fit? i tried everything i know and it still dont fit!!! it seems to be too wide for the scalpel!


Did you get the brushless motor plate? The Novak motor is a bit large for any 1/18 scale anyway. It's a good match for 1/16 and 1/14, like the Vendetta and Recoil.


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

i think my already has one in it, i'm not sure and how do i tell if its a brushless motor plate?


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

you can not fit the novak motor in a scalpel without modifying the rear pod. our new pod is wide enough for most motors including the novak. here are some pictures.


----------

